# Documentary - No Greater Love



## ShadyBrah (13 Feb 2015)

From the preview, this looks like a promising piece of work if they can get it out to the world. 

http://youtu.be/JAOeNNyk1cc

Even the 5 minute trailer puts it in contention with Armadillo and Restrepo/Korengal, IMO.


----------

